# Server Room Occupancy Classification



## Jessica Kramer (Jun 4, 2019)

I have a server farm - 8,675 GSF, slab on grade, 2-story building, type II-B, sprinkled. (servers sprinkled by a pre-action system)

I am doing a remodel outside of the server farm area on 1st and 2nd floor. Trying to determine how to classify the space to determine separation from Occ. Class. B - office

IBC 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2019)

I am thinking B on B



Telephone exchanges


----------



## RLGA (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't know about others, but I would classify it as a Group B or, at worse, a Group S-2.

Either way, you don't need separation, because even classified as a Group S-2, the most restrictive would be Group B at 69,000 sq. ft., which is much greater than the 8,675 sq. ft. for your building; thus, you can use the nonseparated occupancies method per Section 508.3.


----------



## classicT (Jun 4, 2019)

I'd agree with Ron. Either B to B or possibly B to S-2, but either way the B is the limiting factor, therefore most conservative approach is to call the whole thing a B.


----------



## Yikes (Jun 4, 2019)

IBC 304.1 Group B - electronic data processing


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 4, 2019)

If servers submerged in tanks of mineral oil for B Occupancy expect reviewer concerns requiring structural and material documentation.


----------



## Jessica Kramer (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the feedback! I will proceed.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 10, 2019)

sergoodo said:


> If servers submerged in tanks of mineral oil



Really?  Do they do that?  Heat dissipation?


----------



## north star (Jun 10, 2019)

*% ~ % ~ %*



> *" Really ? Do they do that " Heat dissipation ? "*
> 
> 
> > Yes, they really do that !......It helps to minimize
> ...


----------

